# New Archer looking for some assistance



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I think your on your own on this one . AT is a great place to learn stuff and get answers to archery but mostly for stock bows & accessories and shooting. A custom build is just that that not alot people could help you with . If you had piles and piles of parts bows to sort things out maybe. Its kind of like asking how to put a corvette engine in a BMW . I don't blame Bass Pro for saying that either , just saying and being truthful . What is the sense in cobbing a bow together anyway ? Just buy one that shoots and save your self the headache .Good luck .


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

You need a lot of help. Building a bow sounds like fun, but dangerous. And the cams don't determine the draw weight the limbs do.

Good luck.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Building your own compound bow is going to require knowledge of how they function. So the first thing I recommend is finding a copy of Emery J Loisselle's "Doctor Your Own Compound Bow". It is an older book that tells you a lot about how a compound bow works. He even converts a recurve bow to a compound bow in the book. Do a search on Amazon.com or Bookfinder.com, there are always several copies for sale. I'll be glad to help answer any questions you have as your project progresses.


----------



## Wolfpackhowl (Apr 22, 2012)

dorkbuck33 said:


> I think your on your own on this one . AT is a great place to learn stuff and get answers to archery but mostly for stock bows & accessories and shooting. A custom build is just that that not alot people could help you with . If you had piles and piles of parts bows to sort things out maybe. Its kind of like asking how to put a corvette engine in a BMW . I don't blame Bass Pro for saying that either , just saying and being truthful . What is the sense in cobbing a bow together anyway ? Just buy one that shoots and save your self the headache .Good luck .


What's the sense? Two reasons. 1) My two favorite hobbies are making things from scratch and archery and 2) I'm a 20 year old college student working a minimum wage job, and I can't even afford to buy a "cheap" bow online, therefore my option is to make it myself. I get a sense of accomplishment from making things by hand, and I figured it'd be fun/challenging to make one myself, and making a compound bow just ups the challenge for me, and it's not a headache at all, it's fun.


----------



## Wolfpackhowl (Apr 22, 2012)

Dave J said:


> Building your own compound bow is going to require knowledge of how they function. So the first thing I recommend is finding a copy of Emery J Loisselle's "Doctor Your Own Compound Bow". It is an older book that tells you a lot about how a compound bow works. He even converts a recurve bow to a compound bow in the book. Do a search on Amazon.com or Bookfinder.com, there are always several copies for sale. I'll be glad to help answer any questions you have as your project progresses.


Thank you. I'm still doing research on my compound bow project (one of the reasons I'm on this forum in the first place) and I'll check out that book. I'm working on a Takedown bow right now, and the compound bow is just upping the anti for me.


----------



## psesupra24 (Apr 24, 2012)

i dont have much advice for ya just a kudos to someone who wants to build something for the satisfaction instead of just throwing money at it like the rest of the world. its awesome good luck and more power to ya


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

its possible to build a bow--Matt McPherson did it as a teenager...bows have become so advanced now in terms of materials etc..no one does it know. look up on google emeory loiselle and send him an email..see what he says..


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds like an interesting project but clearly you have a lot of research to do on the basics, as mentioned for example the cams have nothing to do with draw weight.

If I can suggest... instead buy an inexpensive used bow. I recently bought a nice, old PSE with everything needed to shoot (new strings, rest, basic sight, 8 arrows) for $135 shipped. Ebay and the classifieds/WTB here are pretty good, I got mine through a WTB and I had a few options within a day or two to choose from.


----------

